# Molteni Merckx



## Bikes11 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi, I am new to the forums, and new to this bike. I am confused with the date however: The orange team colour scheme puts the bike in the 1970's. The serial number is 3 A E 7944. If other sites are correct, E puts it in the early eighties ('81, '82, '83). The above BB cable routing definitely means it is not the later anniversary model with the same paint job. This bike has a number of Campy components pantographed Eddy Merckx, and a couple of mismatched parts as well. It rides well, and will be a long term restoration project. The family I obtained the bike from stated for a fact it was ridden by the winner (probably David Allan) of the Melbourne to Warrnambool bike race in Victoria Australia, in the early 'eighties. My thinking at the moment is that it is a later respray, or a custom job for the rider, with decals applied - paint and decals are not perfect, after racing, the bike did many years service as a tourer and city bike for a very competent lady rider. So, come on you experts, what do you say?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

You're probably right about the respray. The logo lettering doesn't match the vintage of the Campy Super Record parts.

The bike could be as recent as '84 because of the Campy parts.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

That sloping crown fork does not belong to the frame.
Ask why they replaced the fork, was the bike crashed?
Also, that is definitely repainted.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Over the BB routing means early era 84 to 86. Fork is from the 90s
Paint is NOT Molteni. Molteni livery has a Navy Blue panel with yellow text in the old font.
The balloon lettering was more common late 80s / 90s so I am going respray. MAybe the guy wanted a chrome fork to match the stay? Maybe it was crashed


----------



## Emerxil (Nov 21, 2019)

E7944 = end of 1983; slope fork crown was introduced in 1981, over BB routing was installed from 1980 to 1986, the frame is respray, this type of lettering was introduced in 1985...


----------

